# Questionable Results?



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Fond this on the web, and is to be the latest Review. *Please don't shoot the messenger because I don't claim to agree with all of these results.*

I am just posting this as a foundation for a good discussion. I might not even participate, I am interested everyone's thoughts on CRs findings. 

Note: they say they tested 63 machines.

Lets keep it civil now, this is for fun 

Ken


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it's worth remembering that they are new and only have to operate a couple times. How would the same list look after they have been in service for a few years.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Well every review I have seen on the Cub Cadet 3 stage has rated it very highly. I even seen an internet video of it eating a huge mound of snow and throwing it 40+ feet. I seen some people complain that the cables that activate the auger and the drive are too thin but my 1996 MTD cables are rather thin and they have held up great and have not broken. Also the large Craftsman machines also tend to get good reviews so I am not too surprised either. Ariens does well too. I am not a fan boy of a certain make of machine and I am interested in reviews that test the machine to see which one does a real good job. Also I am not a fan of ultra expensive snow blowers and the 420cc Cub Cadet is about $1500 and I heard it is a beast. A forum member blew 8 inches in his driveway in 6th gear and the thing has amazing thoroughfare for snow and did not seem to bog at all.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's the LAST place I would look for any credible reviews and/or opinions of any product. It doesn't even make good fire starting material!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is from Snow blower direct. They are respectable now aren't they?
Too many people rip on the Cub Cadet 3 stage despite the good reviews it has been receiving and I heard it is an absolute beast with the 420cc engine. Even the 357cc engine will make your day


 *Top Mid-Grade Two-Stage Snow Blowers

*​


 Ariens Deluxe ST24LE (24") 254cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)​*$979.99*​Bob' Review
​ 
 Ariens Platinum ST30DLE (30") 414cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)​*$1,599.99*​Bob' Review
​ 
 Cub Cadet (26") 357cc Three-Stage Snow Blower​*$1,099.99*​ Bob' Review​ Cub Cadet's 3526SWE is going to lead the way in innovation for snow blowers. This three stage snow blower has the ability to handle 50% more throughput snow than a traditional two stage snow blower making it great for homeowners as well as property owners alike. 

Equipped with a 357cc Cub Cadet OHV engine, the 3526SWE has more than enough power to handle the heaviest of snow fall. Stocked with a standard electric start, all you do is press a button and go. 
​

​


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*The title of this thread speaks volumes. 'Nuff said.*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> *The title of this thread speaks volumes. 'Nuff said.*


*So Bob From Snow blowers direct is full of it*? Here is this months Mid range review for 2 stage snow blowers. No Craftsman on his though. Bob is a recognized product expert as depicted by the wording next to the photo. I have seen good reviews on the Cub Cadet and even MTD can make a decent machine once in a while. 


 *Best Two-Stage Snowblowers*


 *Top-Rated & Best-Selling Two-Stage Snowblowers*



*By Bob Crewe
Product Expert*
_Snow Blowers Direct_






http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/#33 


 



​ 












There is a huge difference between an ordinary two-stage snowblower and the best two-stage snowblower.

We've compiled Top 10 lists of best-selling, top-rated and expert recommended 2-stage snow blowers.

The lists aren't identical, but they feature some of the same models. Usually, consumers gravitate toward our expert recommendations.



*Top Mid-Grade Two-Stage Snow Blowers*

​

 Ariens Deluxe ST24LE (24") 254cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)​*$979.99*​Bob's Review
​ 
 Ariens Platinum ST30DLE (30") 414cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)​*$1,599.99*​Bob's Review
​ 
 Cub Cadet (26") 357cc Three-Stage Snow Blower​*$1,099.99*​Bob's Review
​ ​


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> *The title of this thread speaks volumes. 'Nuff said.*


What I said... That's my opinion. My opinion matters to me. Bob is perfectly free to have his opinion as well. We just don't happen to agree. 
That's whay there are many brands, styles, sizes and colors of snowblowers.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Let's remember that "Best" and "Best selling" are not even close to the same thing.

Durability is something completely different also

He is not exactly someone who can give an unbiased opinion since he is testing blowers that he sells.
I guess it must be pure coincidence that he isn't testing any track drive blowers since he only sells one brand of them and 2 of the 3 models are sold out and the 3rd is back ordered till the end of January.
.

There seems to be many stupid people out there like myself who spent double what those blowers sell for to get something red with tracks.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well... caveat emptor. SBD (Bob) and CR are two places to get ”quick” comparative information but user forums like this one are IMHO a better source if you’re willing to take the time to dig through the posts (use the search function).


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Unfortunately they can't review the other half of the equation. Performance and ease of use is important but AT LEAST as important is how will it stand up over the years.


----------



## that'll_buff_out (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm an owner of the Cub 30" 2 stage with the 357cc. At the moment I'm in the beginning of the second full season with it. 

Pretty happy and fairly impressed with it so far. 

Is it perfect? Nope

I still haven't met anyone that has personally tried all those machines to even try to quantify ratings on them. So when I read reviews written by strangers I take it all with a grain of salt. (as you should do with this) 

Can't believe anyone these days. Not manufacturers in the USA or otherwise, not distributors, not retailers, and even other people's comments usually are affected by what limited first hand experience they (including me) have and what they've heard, read, and decided to believe about other machines.

Not to get too sidetracked, but on my Cub I'll mention a couple of points:
Speed 6 forward is too fast too use, would rather have a 3rd reverse speed because 2nd reverse is too slow. Steering triggers to disengage each wheel make it really incredibly easy to steer, like pushing an empty hand truck easy. It's a powerhouse and I've yet to see snow too deep (Location SE Michigan) to throw 20'+ away BUT, if it's slush and not snow it's a whole different story. It struggles to throw 2" or 3" of slush out of the chute at all. The up/down adjustment of the chute is poor, the joystick is cool idea but the chute wont stay down unless you tighten it too much to be adjustable. Headlight is only good so other people (drivers) can see you. Starts every time, runs good, and haven't broke anything.... yet 

If I had the money back and didn't have this machine, would I buy it again? Yea. I'd have to do some more reading of other people's thoughts on what's out there again but I don't have any reservations about just keeping this one.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

that'll_buff_out said:


> I'm an owner of the Cub 30" 2 stage with the 357cc. At the moment I'm in the beginning of the second full season with it.
> 
> Pretty happy and fairly impressed with it so far.
> 
> ...


I read that the 3 stage design makes it a beast in the deep snow and they do not bog when confronted with lots of snow like some traditional 2 stage blowers do and the standard 357cc engine is very powerful and the 420cc engine is an absolute beast in throwing the snow.


----------

